# How much substrate?



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I've looked through the forums for a few days now and I was wondering how much substrate I would need to get to fill my 90 gallon (48x18) the recommended 3"? I plan on buying eco-complete, would I need roughly 9 bags?

I remember reading that with the ADA substrate, I would need 4-6 9L bags of the aqua soil.

I guess it's all kind of on preference, but with something like eco-complete, how many bags would I need?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a substrate calcultor that will get you in the ballpark for your substrate depth question: http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

According to this calculator you would need 7 bags of Eco.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. That calculator's pretty handy.


----------

